# Reo Weight



## Andre

We have had quite a few queries on this recently. Thought we could start a thread to record same. This is a *Reo with empty juice bottle, but without battery and atomizer*.

GRANDS

Standard profile (SP) Reo Grand: *113.5* g (from ECF, no button), *122* g (@Rob Fisher, with bullet button)
Standard profile (SP) Reo Grand with super light (SL) door: ??

Standard profile (SP), super light (SL) Reo Grand: *85.4* grams (from ECF, no button)

Low profile (LP) Reo Grand: *116.8* g (@kimbo), *110* g (@johan for a shaved one), *119* g (@Andre)
Low profile (LP) Reo Grand with super light (SL) door: *113.2 *grams

Low profile (LP), super light (SL) Reo Grand: *99* g (@Rob Fisher, with bullet button)
MINIS

Standard profile (SP) Reo Mini: ??
Standard profile (SP) Reo Mini with super light (SL) door: ??

Standard profile (SP), super light (SL) Reo Mini: ??
Low profile (LP) Reo Mini: ??
Low profile (LP) Reo Mini with super light (SL) door: ??

Low profile (LP), super light (SL) Mini: *78* grams (@Andre)
Next time your Reo gets a bath please take a reading to confirm or complete above-mentioned. I shall edit as required.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Will do on "Grand shaved to Low Profile" next fill and report accordingly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET

Ah so it's all the "extras" that add the weight really.


----------



## kimbo

nr 7: 117 gram
nr 12: 113 gram

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> nr 7: 117 gram
> nr 12: 113 gram


Thanks, have edited accordingly.
Nr 1, which I got from ECF does not look right compared to your measurement for Nr 7. Maybe I have the conversion wrong. Could it be the aluminium button?


----------



## ET

kimbo said:


> nr 7: 117 gram
> nr 12: 113 gram
> 
> View attachment 23588
> View attachment 23589



something is not right there, surely there cannot be just a 4 gram difference between them?


----------



## kimbo

ET said:


> something is not right there, surely there cannot be just a 4 gram difference between them?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

kimbo said:


> View attachment 23593
> View attachment 23594


Wait, think I have it - you are actually referring to Nr 11? Shall re-arrange later on to avoid any confusion.


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> Wait, think I have it - you are actually referring to Nr 11? Shall re-arrange later on to avoid any confusion.


My bad, sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

No 8 will be my deciding factor.

Who's got an LP SL Grand to weigh in?


@Andre, thanks for the thread mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Anodized Reo Grand; custom shaved to LP + standard door + empty bottle + delrin button, without RDA and battery = 110g

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Anodized Reo Grand; custom shaved to LP + standard door + empty bottle + delrin button, without RDA and battery = 110g


Thanks @johan. Wonder if the anodized finish makes a few grams' difference? EDIT: No, it should not as @kimbo's is also an anodized. Could be accuracy of scale.

@Rob Fisher, we need the weight of an LP SL Reo Grand - with empty bottle, but without battery and atomizer, please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Thanks @johan. Wonder if the anodized finish makes a few grams' difference? EDIT: No, it should not as @kimbo's is also an anodized. Could be accuracy of scale.
> 
> @Rob Fisher, we need the weight of an LP SL Reo Grand - with empty bottle, but without battery and atomizer, please.



Paint will be a gram or so heavier than anodized, and I think most scales out there are in the +/- 10% accuracy range, including mine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> @Rob Fisher, we need the weight of an LP SL Reo Grand - with empty bottle, but without battery and atomizer, please.



SL/LP Grand with bullet button, empty bottle and no atty = 99g

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre

Just weighed my raw tumbled aluminium LP Grand with aluminium button, with empty bottle and without atty or battery. Tried 2 kitchen scales. Both showed 119 grams.


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Andre said:


> Just weighed my raw tumbled aluminium LP Grand with aluminium button, with empty bottle and without atty or battery. Tried 2 kitchen scales. Both showed 119 grams.



Still within 10%. If I take mine 110gm x 1.1 = 121g. The correct way would be to use one scale for all, but impractical. The only solution is to take all the weights as reported and work out an average.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD

For interest sake @Rob Fisher what does Camila weigh in at?


----------



## Rob Fisher

DoubleD said:


> For interest sake @Rob Fisher what does Camila weigh in at?



I will weigh the beautiful tart on the next pit stop... at the moment she has a full bottle a fresh wick and is currently looking after me... 

If I would have to take a guess In would say around the 110g mark... but will put her on the scale and the next work over!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I will weigh the beautiful tart on the next pit stop... at the moment she has a full bottle a fresh wick and is currently looking after me...
> 
> If I would have to take a guess In would say around the 110g mark... but will put her on the scale and the next work over!


My guess is 101 g!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey

Just my 2c, after almost a month with my reo, I can confirm that its worth more than its weight in gold

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD

My guess is 98

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Camila .. 104.3g

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm sure @Andre cheated somehow?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm sure @Andre cheated somehow?
> 
> View attachment 23673



I think @Andre just showed us some of his super powers

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

@Andre knows a good looking girl's weight @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DoubleD

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm sure @Andre cheated somehow?
> 
> View attachment 23673



Form and function  Now that's a modification you can be proud of, fantastic stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

REO Mini with battery and a bit of juice 

148g 

Using the scale at the Woolies checkout

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Spydro

The heaviest Reos ever made are also among the smallest Reos ever made... the solid brass Mini 1.0's.

Here's my two...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

